# Ազատ կյանք > Դեսից - Դենից > Լրահոս >  Այրվող տանիքներ

## Chuk

Երեկ արագ լրատվություն տարածվեց, որ վառվում ա Հարսնաքարի տանիքը:

Անցավ ընդամենը մեկ օր.. և այրվում է հանրապետական կուսակցության շենքի տանիքը:

Ընդ որում երկրորդ անգամ, մի անգամ էլ վառվել էր մայիսի 22-ին:

Հետաքրքիր զուգադիպություն է, երկուսն էլ ամսի 22-ին, մեկը մայիսի, մյուսը՝ սեպտեմբերի:

Եվ չմոռանանք, որ ոչ հեռավոր անցյալում էլ այրվել էր Փարվանայի տանիքը:

Պատահականությու՞ն ա: Անզգուշությու՞ն: Իսկ գուցե լրիվ ուրիշ բան:

----------

Jarre (22.09.2012), keyboard (22.09.2012), VisTolog (17.10.2012), Հայկօ (22.09.2012), Տրիբուն (22.09.2012)

----------


## Շինարար

Չուկ, լավ էլի, արդեն սենսացիաների հետևից ենք ընկե՞լ, տեղներս չեմ կարծում էդքան նեղ ա :Jpit:  22-ից 22-ը գուցե սա ընդամենը սկի՞զբն է մեծ կատակլիզմների  :Xeloq:

----------

Vaio (22.09.2012), VisTolog (17.10.2012)

----------


## ivy

Ամսաթիվ-մամսաթիվ չգիտեմ, բայց անգամ տանիքներն են վկայում, որ «վառելը» հայ ազգային սիմվոլ է դարձել: 
Եվ ընդհանրապես, ինչի՞ Ակումբւմ չկա :varel սմայլիկ:  :Think:  Ինձ թվում է, մեծ պահանջարկ կունենար:

----------

einnA (23.09.2012), Jarre (22.09.2012), keyboard (22.09.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (16.10.2012), VisTolog (22.09.2012), Հայկօ (22.09.2012), Նաիրուհի (23.09.2012), Տրիբուն (22.09.2012), Ֆոտոն (22.09.2012)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Ինձ թվում ա՝ էս պաժառների գործում Գարսևանի մատն ա խառը։

----------

VisTolog (17.10.2012)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Փուչիկների պաժառն էլ վրից։

----------

Jarre (22.09.2012), Quyr Qery (22.09.2012), Smokie (22.09.2012), VisTolog (17.10.2012), Տրիբուն (22.09.2012)

----------


## Rammstein

> Փուչիկների պաժառն էլ վրից։


Էդ նույն ՀՀԿ-ի տանիքը չէ՞ր:  :Jpit:

----------

Quyr Qery (22.09.2012)

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ, լավ էլի, արդեն սենսացիաների հետևից ենք ընկե՞լ, տեղներս չեմ կարծում էդքան նեղ ա 22-ից 22-ը գուցե սա ընդամենը սկի՞զբն է մեծ կատակլիզմների


Շին ջան, ի՞նչ սենսացիա, ի՞նչ կատակլիզմ: Ես ընդամենը ներկայացրել եմ փաստեր, ոչ ավելին ու ներկայացրել քննարկման: Որևէ գնահատական էդ գրառմանս մեջ չկա, որը կարող էր հուշել սենսացիայի կամ կատակլիզմի մասին: Կարծում ես քննարկելու բան չկա՞: Համաձայն չեմ:

Նախ արձանագրեմ մի բան. ես իրականում չեմ բացառում որևէ բան: Մասնավորապես չեմ բացառում, որ սրանք իրականում կարող են իրար հետ իսկապես շաղկապված լինել (օրինակ պատահարի պատրվակով ինչ-ինչ փողերի լվացում, որի մեխանիզմը չեմ պատկերացնում, բայց չեմ էլ բացառում): Բայց շատ ու շատ ավելի հավանական եմ համարում, որ սա տիպիկ բառադիության հետևանք ա: Ու կատաստրոֆիկ չափերի բառադիության, երբ պարզվում ա, որ անգամ փողի մեծ քանակը չի օգնում, որ մարդն իրա գործը ճիշտ կազմակերպի:

Ու սրա համար շատ տիպիկ ա հենց էդ 22-ի հրդեհները. ուղիղ 4 ամիս, ընդամենը 4 ամիս, ու էդ եքա կուսակցությունը իր ներքին կազմակերպչական հարցերը չի կարողանում նենց կազմակերպի, որ բացառի երկրորդ անգամ էդ միջադեպի կրկնումը: Երբ 4 ամսվա ընթացքում փաստացի ոչ մի բան չի արվել, որը կմեծացներ տարածքի անվտանգությունը ու կրկնվել ա նույն պատահարն ինչ եղել ա: Դեռ լավ ա, որ էս դեպքերից որևէ մեկում զոհ չի եղել (համենայն դեպս չկա նման ինֆորմացիա): Բայց էս բառադիության արդյունքում կարող էին զոհեր էլ լինել:

Ու սա նաև շաղկապված ա, այո, ոնց որ թեմայում հումորով նկատեցին, բայց իրականում ա շաղկապված նաև փուչիկների պայթյունի հետ: Որտև մենք բոլորս տեսանք, թե ոնց տարական անվտանգության կանոններին հետևած չլինելու պատճառով էդքան մարդ տուժեց, բայց դրա իրավական գնահատականները մնացին օդի մեջ, ըստ էության դրանից հետևություն չարվեց, մի հատ «մեղավոր» գտան ամիսներ անց, էդ էլ չեմ հիշում պատժվեց, թե թեթև նկատողության տիպի մի բան տրվեց:

Իսկ տարածքի անվտանգությունը, ի վերջո, միայն շինության անվտանգությունը չի: Մարդու ֆակտոր կա, մարդու կյանքի գին կա: Ու երբ մարդու կյանքը գնահատում ես, դու էդքան փողեր ծախսելով ու տենց ռեստորաններ սարքելով մտածում ես ամենափոքր բաների մասին էլ, մարդու կյանքը ապահովագրելու, անվտանգ դարձնելու մասին: Պատահմա՞մբ եմ նշել էս չորս դեպքերը, բոլորովին, որովհետև դրանք բոլորը կապված են իշխող վարչախմբի հետ, երկուսն իրենց կուսակցության շենքում ա եղել, երկուսն էլ իրանց ամենաազդեցիկ օլիգարխների ռեստորաններում:

Ու ինչ-որ մեկը կասի, որ ստեղ քննարկելու՞ բան չկա:
Բա հենց ստեղ ա քննարկելու բանը:

Բայց որ չքննարկեք էլ, ոչինչ, թեման թող բաց մնա, վստահ եմ, որ այն թարմացնելու կարիք էլի կունենանք, այլ հրդեհված տանիքի մասին գրելու համար, կունենանք, քանի դեռ մարդիկ մտածում են միայն իրենց փողերը դիզելու մասին, քանի դեռ անգրագետ են ու թքած ունեն անվտանգության վրա, քանի դեռ իրանց համար մարդկային կյանքը ու դա ապահով դարձնելն արժեք չի:

----------

Freeman (22.09.2012), Jarre (22.09.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (16.10.2012), Արէա (22.09.2012)

----------


## Hda

> Շին ջան, ի՞նչ սենսացիա,


Այ որ «տանիքները» «այրվեին», կլիներ իսկական սենսացիա...

----------


## Հայկօ

Ոնց քցում-բռնում եմ՝ ջհուդմասոնական պահեր են:

----------

keyboard (15.10.2012), Moonwalker (22.09.2012), VisTolog (17.10.2012), Տրիբուն (22.09.2012)

----------


## Moonwalker

> Ոնց քցում-բռնում եմ՝ ջհուդմասոնական պահեր են:


+64

Միանշանակ Մոսսադի ձեռքի գործն ա: Ես անգամ կարծում եմ, որ հենց մայիսի 22-ի ընտրությունն էլ պայմանավորված ա 1960թ.-ի Չիլիական մեծ երկրաշարժի զոհերի հիշատակը հավերժացնելու միտմամբ:

----------


## Արէա

Թալիբների Հայաստան ներթափանցելը կատակի էին վերածել: Դե վայելեք: Թալիբների հետ կատակ անելը կատակ բան չի:

----------


## Վահե-91

> Թալիբների Հայաստան ներթափանցելը կատակի էին վերածել: Դե վայելեք: Թալիբների հետ կատակ անելը կատակ բան չի:


թալիբներն եկել են կտուր վառելու համա՞ր  :LOL:

----------


## Արէա

> թալիբներն եկել են կտուր վառելու համա՞ր


Բա գիտես ինչի՞ համար են եկել հասել Հայաստան: Էլ դարդ ու ցավ չունեի՞ն:

----------


## voter

ՈՒղղակի նեմեցի ու ՀՀԿականների կռիշան չի դիմանում....

----------


## Տրիբուն

Տանիք սարքելը (կռիշ հավքելու իսմատով էլի, բառիս բուն՝ շինարարական իմաստով, էլի) ասֆալտ փռելու պես քյալամ գործ ա: Վրեն լիքը փող ա դուրս գրվում:

----------

Chuk (22.09.2012), Freeman (23.09.2012), keyboard (22.09.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (16.10.2012), Նաիրուհի (23.09.2012), Ֆոտոն (23.09.2012)

----------


## Chuk

> «Արմենիա–Մարիոտ» հյուրանոցի տանիքում ժամը 21.30–ի սահմաններում հրդեհ է բռնկվել։ 
> 
> 
> Ականատեսների վկայությամբ՝ հրդեհը բռնկվել է Հանրապետության հրապարակում Երևանի 2794-ամյակին նվիրված համերգի ժամանակ կատարված հրավառության հետևանքով։ 
> 
> 
> Հյուրանոցի աշխատակազմը սեփական ուժերով է փորձել հանգցնել հրդեհը, որի համար ավելի քան 15 րոպե պահանջվել։
> Այլ մանրամասներ այս պահին հայտնի չեն։


Աղբյուր՝ tert.am

Էս մեկն ավելի շուտ գմփացող փուչիկների շարքից է, բայց դե... էս թեմայում էլ կուտվի:

----------

Jarre (15.10.2012)

----------


## Chuk



----------

Jarre (15.10.2012), keyboard (15.10.2012), Moonwalker (16.10.2012)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Աղբյուր՝ tert.am
> 
> Էս մեկն ավելի շուտ գմփացող փուչիկների շարքից է, բայց դե... էս թեմայում էլ կուտվի:


Էս ԱԳՆ շենքը առնողն ա մանրից ապագա մրցակցին վերացնում  :LOL:

----------

Chuk (15.10.2012), Jarre (15.10.2012), keyboard (15.10.2012), Varzor (15.10.2012), VisTolog (17.10.2012)

----------


## Moonwalker



----------


## Chuk

Բացում ա  :Jpit: 
Տո տվարներ, մե՞զ եք էշի տեղ դնում:

Մյուս միջոցառումների ժամանակ կարո՞ղ ա նույն տանիքներից չէին արվում հրավառությունները, բա ո՞նց ա, որ տենց «երևույթ» (չնախատեսված այրում, որը խոստովանենք հանգցրել են մինչև լայնորեն տարածվելը) չի նկատվել: Էս ի՞նչ հեքիաթներ եք պատմում: Ու՞մ համար եք պատմում: Ու՞մ եք էշի տեղ դնում, արա՛:

----------

Moonwalker (16.10.2012), Varzor (16.10.2012), Արէա (16.10.2012)

----------

